# Round Observation Hive with topbar combs



## hockeyfan_019 (Dec 1, 2019)

That design looks really neat, the bees can built to their own shape and such as well. But, how do you keep them from building burr comb all over the place? There is such an excessive "bee space" around the outside, seems like they'd start building all over like crazy.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

hocdkeyfan, if I were adding a package of bees to an empty cylindrical hive as this, I'd be very concerned about brood comb. But the way this one will work is that the 8 bars will be drawn out in a double medium hive, with the combs that will be transferred over. That way, I know the combs are well attached to the topbars and the "edges" have been established. Rarely do I see where the bees want to add more comb to the edges once that is established, and I've not had them go past 22" long either, even with side supports (I know they can because I've seen cutouts from houses).

Burr comb seems to be established if they feel the comb is not secure. And if they do build some, the bottom opens up and I'll be able to trim it away. The main point of this hive is customer education and letting them get up close to a full cluster of bees. There have been a few other larger cluster hives that seem to do ok without attaching comb to the glass/plastic.

This one is someone over in Europe.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

the bees made it through the Virginia winter and have done very well this spring. We cleaned up the plexiglass in late Feb 2021 and replaced the queen.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

in June 2021, I transported it over to Virginia Beach Virginia to McDonald Garden Center so customers could watch the bees for pollinator week. It was a real hit.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Now it is waiting for the Oct 2021 meeting of the Virginia State Beekeepers in Smithfield. I recently completed a full inspection where I trimmed the comb back and pulled out all the bars. I loaded those videos to youtube. Here are just a couple of photos from that inspection.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

This is a short recap after it was all done. 




This is a longer video of the comb trimming but the first 2 min shows how the side panel come off and the top lifts out 




This video is when I am pulling out the topbars and then putting them all back. The comb is about 20" long.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

I repopulated this Observation Hive on Dec 30, 2022 from combs I have been growing in a double deep. Expect to be taking it to the Heart of Virginia bee meeting Jan 14, 2023. the bees have a Pol-line VSH queen in there that apparently didn't want to shut down for our brief winter here in coastal Virginia.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

and a short peak inside once they were moved
Inside the Hive


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

for those on Facebook, the hive has their own page. Round Observation Hive | Facebook


----------

